# '92 Pickup....with starting issues



## GDAccent (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 92 Nissan HB pickup. My wife bought it many years ago, think in 94. In the last couple of years its been acting up with some starting issues. So in thinking if there was a forum, I'd check and see what advice I can find.

There will be times it will start fine and can go for some time. Then out of no where it won't want to start or will have trouble trying to start then will. Meaning....insert key, push clutch in, turn key and click sound no engine start.
At other times it would do the same, but if you played around with the clutch pedal in and out rapid or slow, keeping key turned on, it may start. Then sometimes it won't.

I have taken out the starter and had it checked, tested good. I have a pretty new battery, had it tested and tested good. I removed the starter once to have it checked, then put back in after testing, and for about 2 months it started up fine. Then at times it does not want to start at & all I'm getting is a clicking sound.

So....1. Could it be a relay switch? 2. Cold it be a clutch switch? 3. Could it be a ignition switch? 4. Could it be a grounding issue?

I have looked it over as best as I can and have had others take a look. And can't seem to come up with any idea of what is causing it. I don't have the money to take it too a service shop, but any suggestions is greatly appreciated.

Is there something I am missing, not checking something. I've looked over a wiring diagram and I ams stumped. I have never taken it apart so I know there shouldn't be any wires pinched. Could it be a short? Sometimes the radio may zero out and have to reset it all. And a lot of times its fine. 

Thanks for your time and for any replies.

There was at one time an alarm system set up to it. But because of the starting issues I had to take out the fuse for the alarm to not go off. Could there be a problem there? Shorting out or grounding come loose. I dunno. Any suggestions would help.


Ray


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

The fact that it clicks, but doesnt start, is telling me that its getting the start signal, but doesnt have enough juice to turn the motor over.

I would try.. in this order..

Clean the battery terminals (most likely)

Remove the power wire from the starter, clean the contact points on both ends with sandpaper, and test to make sure it isnt rotted out internally

Use a jumper cable on the negative battery terminal, and clamp it onto the starter somewhere to test for a bad ground

If that doesnt help, with the motor cold, feel around for any hot spots on/in the wiring for the starter.. high resistance will cause heat, and almost always corrodes at connection points. Simple laws of electricity.

My starter did this, along with turning over really slowly before it died, but i dont think thats your problem.


----------



## GDAccent (Jun 16, 2010)

Thx, I'll try that. The battery terminals are clean, but will do that again to flow your suggestion. 

The weird thing I find most, is that i removed the starter a couple months ago and mentioned it was tested. But after putting it back in it started and ran for 2 months with out any problems.

I will try following the cable lines and see whats hot or corroded. Does a relay switch have anything to do with the connection anywhere or a fuse I could check since I would be at it?


ThX Again !!


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

I dont remember because all my wiring is custom.. i have a relay for the start signal but i dont think its needed. It would be a good idea to see what kinda voltage the start signal is putting out, especially when its not starting.. It should be getting battery voltage everywhere.

It sounds like corrosion if it worked for a few months after pulling it out... im guessing that removing it cleaned the contact points a little bit.. but then it just built up again considering they werent totally clean.

Keep in mind it gets grounded through the engine block, if you arent getting good continuity from the bellhousing then it will be just as bad as if you have a toast power wire.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

There should be a blue, double relay on the right side, behind the batt. When you try to start it, see if that relay clicks, if it does... you found your problem.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Pull the start signal plug on the starter and check for corrosion in the connector. Check what kinda voltage you are getting at that wire when it refuses to start. That will tell you if its the ignition, relay or corrosion up to that point.


----------



## GDAccent (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, great, I'll try that as well. this weekend should be nice I can get out to look it over.

SPEEDO...I have listened for the clicking. Found that bay of relays on the side but not sure if its the first one or second. But...as a curiousity if replacing one of those would be costly or decently priced? I have wriggled those relays a little and it started up after that. Funny all these things I have wriggled and such seems to sometimes work. 

But I will check all the contacts again. The truck doesn't get used much, just when need to haul things. But we do keep it in good shape. but all the suggestions helps a lot. I'm not all that great with engines or wiring, but can figure things out with the right directions.

How would I go about finding a part number for a relay since thye don't seem to have any info on them, ....thats if I need to look into replacing it as well to update things?

ThX !!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the blue double relay is pt# 25230-89981, they should have the part number on them


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

You should switch it around with other relays that arent important for starting. I know there is a clutch inhibit relay that could be causing you problems.

Theres also a few above the fuse panel inside, but those are a huge pain to get out.

The clutch safety switch could be dying too, if it does the exact same thing with the clutch out, then that might put you in the right direction. I know i have to push my clutch alllll the way to the floor to start it.


----------



## GDAccent (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, I can definitely here the relay clicking. My wife said she had it replaced before a long time ago. But sounds like from what you're saying, you shouldn't be hearing it click at all. Right? So do all those relays behind the batt pertain to the starting? or just the one and others are for other things? Would that relay part be spendy to replace? 

The CLutch inhibit, thats the small switch in the fuse panel right? Thats to allow you to start on hills without really needing to set clutch in? 

Most of the time when I drive this, its too just haul something. Its not driven on a daily basis. I have a 98 Hyundai Accent for my daily commuter....you can adjust the seats in there....hehe. The pickup makes you feel like you have to sit straight up.

Anyways....I really do appreciate the advice, definitely gives me what too look for.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

You should also search for other threads on starting problems. Seems to be one of the more common issues with the HBs, and there are lots of discussions about it.

-Rob


----------



## GDAccent (Jun 16, 2010)

I called the local Schucks store and check about price on the relay switch. Be about $18.00 and a week wait to order. I wiggled it a little and put it back in just thinking maybe it might start. 

So another question....Does anyone know what the part # for the clutch switch? The actual push button switch when the clutch pedal hits it when pressed down? A few months ago I asked the same place (schucks) and they acted like it was a hard part to ID. 

I figure maybe just doing in general replace whats need to update things. I don't have a garage n its been bad weather here off an on. So yeah, I'll check other threads aswell or search topics. Now that I have a little more info in the mind, I can look at the book too.


ThX !!

Ray


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

A lot of people just bypass the switch with a double-ended crimp connector. Then you don't have to deal with it again.

-Rob


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

You can use a remote starter switch or a screwdriver to "jump" the starter. Be very careful if using a screwdriver - make sure your hand is not in the way of any moving parts!! If it fires up your battery, cables, connections, solenoid and starter are OK. If OK then it has to be the relay, clutch switch, or ignition switch.

It really sounds like a clutch switch issue. I had one do this in a Jeep before. The Jeep could sit for a while and fire right up, no problems and then it wouldn't start at all for a couple of weeks. You may be able to bypass it like suggested. There are only 2 ways I know how. Through the fuse box (refer to your owners manual) or by rewiring (bypassing) around the switch so it is always closed.

If you suspect the battery/connections....
Start with the hot and ground from the battery and work back to everything they connect to (starter, alternator, ground, etc). Make sure all connections are not corroded and tight. Unbolt them and LOOK. While you're at it be sure there are no torn/frayed wires. You can also double check with a meter (ohms) to be sure there is no internal corrosion.

Be sure the battery is charged!! You can check the voltage with a meter and this should be an indicator of it's power. If it's below 10.5 volts it may not have enough power to turn the engine over.


----------



## GDAccent (Jun 16, 2010)

RobXEV6 said:


> A lot of people just bypass the switch with a double-ended crimp connector. Then you don't have to deal with it again.
> 
> -Rob


The Relay switch or the clutch switch? That though has come to mind a few times. I'm kinda ok with wiring. But if there is any diagrams I can look over for visuals on doing this to either section. Then I'd be ok figuring the rest. Just knowing what goes where with out a diagram, then I get lost. Raining hard this weekend and don't have any cover to work on the truck. So it should be better weather this week to check after work more thoroughly.

I guess I can do a google search on bypassing. I'll see what comes up.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Its just like a normal momentary switch. As long as the two wires going into it are connected, then it thinks the switch is pushed and working. You could use a multimeter to easily check its function.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

GDAccent said:


> The Relay switch or the clutch switch?


The clutch switch, the one down by the floor. It's the one above the small red tube, which is the two wires for it connected together.


----------



## GDAccent (Jun 16, 2010)

Cools. So thats the wires from the switch, just connected to make the bypass of the switch. I'll have to remember this one. Having a good chance to look over the connections and contacts. I checked with the local Schucks O'Reilly store about it. They said bring in the relay switch to check for a part number or cross look up. $18.00 got it today slapped it in and the truck started up nicely. 

Thanks to everyones advice on what to check and follow. Also asking some advice from some coworkers that work on cars all the time, they said aswell, if the relay is clicking, then need to replace it. I imagine if the clutch switch goes next I'll just bypass it like in the pic.


Now I can get some much need yard work done that the wife has been wanting me to get done.

ThX Again. !!!


----------

